# THE MYSTERIOUS WAY UBER BANS DRIVERS



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*THE MYSTERIOUS WAY UBER BANS DRIVERS*
BY SAMANTHA ALLEN @SLAwrites
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-bans-drivers.html?via=desktop&source=twitter









@uberpeople.net is referenced profusely in this article.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *THE MYSTERIOUS WAY UBER BANS DRIVERS*
> BY SAMANTHA ALLEN @SLAwrites
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-bans-drivers.html?via=desktop&source=twitter
> View attachment 4341
> ...


I read that & tweeted. Uber cannot even explain their rating system.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Holy crap! hahaha...2.6, I want a ride with that guy! I bet he's actually really cool

Uber on Collins!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Holy crap! hahaha...2.6, I want a ride with that guy! I bet he's actually really cool
> 
> Uber on Collins!


Collins needs to take it on the road and come to Raleigh. Perhaps if he comes and drives in a city, passengers will have a little more appreciation for a good ride.

Seriously though, I'm guessing he is brand new and screwed a few up. I don't think they bounce you till after 100 rides unless they get some serious complaints about you.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *THE MYSTERIOUS WAY UBER BANS DRIVERS*
> BY SAMANTHA ALLEN @SLAwrites
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-bans-drivers.html?via=desktop&source=twitter
> View attachment 4341
> ...


I asked uber about the independent contractor status, and this is the answer I received.

*Matt Powers* (Uber)

Nov 22 09:19

Hi Peter

Uber cannot fire an independant contractor. We reserve the right to terminate a partnership however.

Best,
Uber NYC


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I asked uber about the independent contractor status, and this is the answer I received.
> 
> *Matt Powers* (Uber)
> 
> ...


Uber drivers do not have any input in rates, rating etc. this is not a partnership but a one way Uber road.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't think they bounce you till after 1000 rides unless they get some serious complaints about you.


First 40 rides is supposedly the grace period. But New Drivers have posted on the forum that they've been warned of deactivation during this.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Uber drivers do not have any input in rates, rating etc. this is not a partnership but a one way Uber road.


His answer was catch 22 double speak.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> First 40 rides is supposedly the grace period. But New Drivers have posted on the forum that they've been warned of deactivation during this.


I can believe that! Uber no rhyme or reason rating system.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> First 40 rides is supposedly the grace period. But New Drivers have posted on the forum that they've been warned of deactivation during this.


Sorry, the 1000 was a typo, meant to say 100. I recall seeing something from Raleigh that we had to worry about going under 4.6 during the last 100 rides. It was lower for newbies. Then they took the dashboard away so it is pretty much impossible for me to figure out what my rating is, I get one number in the web portal and another one on my driver app, (a difference of .02 between them) and oddly enough, as I give less of a darn, my rating has remained steady.

I think they create and impose rules without much standardization. Should be interesting to see how much more trouble they get into as they "mature".


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Uber drivers do not have any input in rates, rating etc. this is not a partnership but a one way Uber road.


but of course (if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck....then it's an employee/employer relationship NOT a partnership, EXCEPT in Uber's twisted lexicon).


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberLease program


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> First 40 rides is supposedly the grace period. But New Drivers have posted on the forum that they've been warned of deactivation during this.


i was deactivated with 3.5 rating after only doing 20-25 trips; then immediately contacted for reactivation IF I took "video online training" from raizer at a $100 fee! What a Scam!!!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> i was deactivated with 3.5 rating after only doing 20-25 trips; then immediately contacted for reactivation IF I took "video online training" from raizer at a $100 fee! What a Scam!!!


What happens if you take the online class and get deactivated again?


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> What happens if you take the online class and get deactivated again?


dont know ??? next class $250 lol ???

Hey FUBER F*ck U...i hope South Korea comes get this jackass prick TK

ps: Did NOT PAY to watch videos; deactivated 
here to watch the train wreck n see TK cuffed and stuffed ....one can only hope


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope the guy who tweeted how he was "scared" of his 2.6 uber driver has a similar rating. No, lower: I give him a 1.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> dont know ??? next class $250 lol ???
> 
> Hey FUBER F*ck U...i hope South Korea comes get this jackass prick TK


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

2.6 Really? He must be new or something. Boy if I had a 2.6 Pax I would be scared but curious to see what the deal was with them so I would accept it for sure.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I think you start as if you have 50 rides all 5 star. Then you keep ratings of last 500 rides. this is your rolling live score. Until you have 500+ rides, you will be all over the place and the variance will decrease as you complete more rides. Remember, not all riders rate immediately. Maybe even after 500 rides you will have a lot of unrated ones and still moving around a lot. my observation is after 700 rides you are almost steady.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is the *Comprehensive Guide to the Uber Rating System*

*https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0gnhj14o226y6l/The Rating System.pdf*

@uberpeople.net , can the forum Admin please make this guide available in the resources section?
Thanx!


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is the *Comprehensive Guide to the Uber Rating System*
> 
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0gnhj14o226y6l/The Rating System.pdf*
> 
> ...


The Comprehensive Guide isn't comprehensive though. As I noted in some other posts I was deactivated for having a 2-week rating below 4.4 even though my overall rating was 4.70 and was 4.85 before that 2 week period. There is nothing in the "Comprehensive Guide" about that. Uber can and apparently does make up rating rules on the fly.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Uber can and apparently does make up rating rules on the fly.


That's exactly what they do.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> dont know ??? next class $250 lol ???
> 
> Hey FUBER F*ck U...i hope South Korea comes get this jackass prick TK
> 
> ...


Umm, why would South Korea be interested in him?

Cuffed and stuffed...probably just another night in the life of Travis K...getting stuffed, that is! Dude, you know he's catchin'...just look at him.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Umm, why would South Korea be interested in him?
> 
> Cuffed and stuffed...probably just another night in the life of Travis K...getting stuffed, that is! Dude, you know he's catchin'...just look at him.


um cuz he is "wanted" there for running an illegal taxi/transportation network...duh


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> um cuz he is "wanted" there for running an illegal taxi/transportation network...duh


Oh...I thought maybe you meant to put _North _Korea because they want death to us all, or something like that.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *THE MYSTERIOUS WAY UBER BANS DRIVERS*
> BY SAMANTHA ALLEN @SLAwrites
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-bans-drivers.html?via=desktop&source=twitter
> View attachment 4341
> ...


Interesting article


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Oh...I thought maybe you meant to put _North _Korea because they want death to us all, or something like that.


i dont think most brown people want us (americans) dead; i do think they want us (american government) to Stop policing the world and t0 Leave their countries the hell alone!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> i dont think most brown people want us (americans) dead; i do think they want us (american government) to Stop policing the world and t0 Leave their countries the hell alone!


See now you're just ****ing with me...North Koreans brown?

My wife (from an Eastern European country) was one of those that thought we should butt out and stop policing too. That was, of course, until a billionaire midget with a power trip stole part of their country and is supporting a revolution within their borders. Not surprisingly, she _now _think the U.S. should "do something". Go figure!


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> See now you're just ****ing with me...North Koreans brown?
> 
> My wife (from an Eastern European country) was one of those that thought we should butt out and stop policing too. That was, of course, until a billionaire midget with a power trip stole part of their country and is supporting a revolution within their borders. Not surprisingly, she _now _think the U.S. should "do something". Go figure!


a. how am i ****ing w/ u??? like im physic and know ur wife is korean????no sure dont/didnt
b. we (our american gov't) tends to **** with Lots of brown peoples countries ex: north korea, south korea, vietnam, iraq, iran, libya, columbia, venzulia, etc, etc....and we Need to STOP!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> a. how am i ****ing w/ u??? like im physic and know ur wife is korean????no sure dont/didnt
> b. we (our american gov't) tends to **** with Lots of brown peoples countries ex: north korea, south korea, vietnam, iraq, iran, libya, columbia, venzulia, etc, etc....and we Need to STOP!


Okay, it was a joke. Just hadn't ever heard of Koreans referred to as 'brown'. Sorry for not putting "j/k" next to it.

One thing tho...the wife is NOT Korean (nor brown for that matter) as Korea is no longer in Europe. Plate tectonics has relocated it to Asia where it's easier to find on a map.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Okay, it was a joke. Just hadn't ever heard of Koreans referred to as 'brown'. Sorry for not putting "j/k" next to it.
> 
> One thing tho...the wife is NOT Korean (nor brown for that matter) as Korea is no longer in Europe. Plate tectonics has relocated it to Asia where it's easier to find on a map.


oh i guess ur right koreans/asians would be considered "yellow" i guess

peace


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I think you start as if you have 50 rides all 5 star. Then you keep ratings of last 500 rides. this is your rolling live score. Until you have 500+ rides, you will be all over the place and the variance will decrease as you complete more rides. Remember, not all riders rate immediately. Maybe even after 500 rides you will have a lot of unrated ones and still moving around a lot. my observation is after 700 rides you are almost steady.


Less than 35% of riders actually rate your trip.... I get weekly Lyft email summaries for the "last 100 rides". There was never more than 30 ratings on their system.
This is bad because even at 500 trips you have about 100 or less actual ratings


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I've had a 2-starred pax once. Perfectly normal and polite, have no idea why she was rated into the ground.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Red said:


> I've had a 2-starred pax once. Perfectly normal and polite, have no idea why she was rated into the ground.


probably short trips & no tips


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

So, fyi, at least in NYC, the Rider app displays the wrong driver ratings at times. It's some kind of a glitch that isn't widespread enough to attract attention. Collins was likely a 4.6 driver.


----------

